# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  DIY section

## J Teezy

what's the possibilities of getting a DIY section?

----------


## Heather

You could try sending John a PM. There are too many posts for him to see them all sometimes. Best chance for an answer is to send him a message.

----------


## Lynn

> what's the possibilities of getting a Do It Yourself section?


Josh - Great Idea !
Just a thought ........It might have to broken down into a few  sub topics though?
or a separate DIY for each forum species area etc. 
It coud be created like an outline:  ?
John might consider giving it a sticky like the one Grif and I did brain-stormed " _Trouble in the Enclosure"_ or the one Don did "_Frog First Aid Medications-Being Prepared"_

*DIY*
FROG HABITATS
Aquatic Habitats
Terrestrial Habitats
Arboreal Habitats
Underground Habitats- don't know how many FF members have a  hot, dry desert, type of  frog ? sounds fun though ????????
Rain Chambers/Foggers
etc

FEEDER HABITATS
crickets 
fruit flies
roaches
wax worms
etc

Really great idea !
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

It's a great idea! I love DIY stuff! It would be very handy to have all those threads consolidated. It would be like Instrucatables for Frogs. :-D

However, you are going to run into the overlap problem... for instance, would a DIY vivarium thread be in a subsection of the vivarium section or just in a seperate DIY section? Same with a thread on DIY dubia culturing: Feeder section or seperate DIY? They ran into the same problem when people wanted to set up a seperate First Aid section; some first aid applies to all frogs and some is more breed specific. 

I'd like to hear more feedback from members about what they would be looking for in a section like this. That would help. :-)

----------


## Heather

I love the idea of sections, though true they would cross over, but it'd be easy to follow  :Smile: . 

Brilliant!  :Wink:

----------


## Namio

> what's the possibilities of getting a DIY section?


Excellent idea as I would love to learn from you guys!
Although I can't help to contribute but I can always leech, lol.

----------


## Robby Cash

I'd love to have a DIY section.

----------


## Heather

You could msg John and see if he'd like to add this topic as it's own section. He added an art section for us an a fieldwork section. Never know  :Smile: .

----------


## KingCam

Too bad there's not a way to list the same thread in two or more categories.  That would solve the overlapping problem, but is probably not possible.  I know nothing about forum software or scripting, so it's easy for me to make impossible suggestions :P

----------


## Kellbri

I would love a do it yourself section cause i have been looking for a forum that someone might have posted on how to do a background conversion for a tank. I have a 20 long that i converted into an upright terrarium and now i would like to use the great stuff that i have heard about to do a background but i am not sure on how to do it. It would help to see how people have done their tanks.

----------


## bill

Another forum i belong to has a massive diy thread. It's not broken up into sections and yes, there are multiple posts of the same stuff, but that's why there's a search button.  :Smile:  i think breaking something like that up into subsections will start to get overly confusing. But since we're talking about a new section, why not a plant section? Or did i miss it somewhere?

----------


## Brian

> I would love a do it yourself section cause i have been looking for a forum that someone might have posted on how to do a background conversion for a tank. I have a 20 long that i converted into an upright terrarium and now i would like to use the great stuff that i have heard about to do a background but i am not sure on how to do it. It would help to see how people have done their tanks.


Check out John's sticky in the vivarium forum about a http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...struction.html. It includes pictures of an expanding foam background construction. Or google "greatstuff vivarium background" and you'll get a pile of examples, instructions and videos.




> Another forum i belong to has a massive Do It Yourself thread. It's not broken up into sections and yes, there are multiple posts of the same stuff, but that's why there's a search button.  i think breaking something like that up into subsections will start to get overly confusing. But since we're talking about a new section, why not a plant section? Or did i miss it somewhere?


Plant stuff often gets asked in the vivarium forum. A plant sub-forum under vivariums might be useful, but the vivarium forum doesn't really move super fast as it is.



Instead of dividing things up into more overlapping forums, I'd rather see more quality Do It Yourself/Plant/etc articles. This has the advantage of information that gets frequently referenced being readily available. For example Don's http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...se-bottom.html should be under Frog Forum - Vivarium Articles but doesn't appear to have made it (I suspect due to time constraints then being forgotten about :Smile: ). And yes, I realize that if I'm going to suggest things like this I should be prepared to contribute instead of meekly staring at my feet like I'm currently doing.

----------


## Lynn

> Another forum i belong to has a massive Do It Yourself thread. It's not broken up into sections and yes, there are multiple posts of the same stuff, but that's why there's a search button.  i think breaking something like that up into subsections will start to get overly confusing. But since we're talking about a new section, why not a plant section? Or did i miss it somewhere?


Hi Bill
Glad to see this thread resurrected. 
(  :Frown:  I wonder where Josh has been ? )
Josh has done a few great build threads.

I'm sure John would enjoy knowing FF members have this interest in a DIY section. 
Someone simply needs to PM him.  OR We will be seeing him at the show. We can speak to him personally. 
Are you still going? 
Lynn

----------


## bill

Hi lynn! How's tricks?  As of this very moment, i am still attending hamburg. I need a new friend who is a pixie  :Smile:  i'll pm john when i get home from work tonight. 

Brian, i understand where you are coming from, however, when someone is searching this forum for info and you tell them to just google it is kind of counter intuitive of this forum, wouldn't you agree? That's no way to build the forum, or the hobby for that matter. I always felt the point of a forum like this is to inform, through personal experiences and to help grow the hobby. Articles, while extremely informative and helpful fall short when it comes to some things. Besides, if you were looking for articles alone, one would go to a dedicated website and not a forum, true? And please don't forget, sometimes particular topics don't get a lot of activity due to lack of info. If there more diversity of the information alotted, maybe there would be more activity? I.e. lurkers becoming involved members? These are just observations i have picked up along the way in the many forums i belong to. Remember, the forum is only s strong as it's membership.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Hi lynn! How's tricks?  As of this very moment, i am still attending hamburg. I need a new friend who is a pixie  i'll pm john when i get home from work tonight. 
> 
> Brian, i understand where you are coming from, however, when someone is searching this forum for info and you tell them to just google it is kind of counter intuitive of this forum, wouldn't you agree? That's no way to build the forum, or the hobby for that matter. I always felt the point of a forum like this is to inform, through personal experiences and to help grow the hobby. Articles, while extremely informative and helpful fall short when it comes to some things. Besides, if you were looking for articles alone, one would go to a dedicated website and not a forum, true? And please don't forget, sometimes particular topics don't get a lot of activity due to lack of info. If there more diversity of the information alotted, maybe there would be more activity? I.e. lurkers becoming involved members? These are just observations i have picked up along the way in the many forums i belong to. Remember, the forum is only s strong as it's membership.


Bill,
I'm a planning a dart viv. ( proven pair or small group ) 
Sadly I will not be ready by then. In fact, don't even know what I want yet.  :Indecisiveness: 
I do know I want one on the larger side and that might use the height a bit.

Probably will get an exo-terra  36" wide 18 or 24 high- that should do it! ( nice for a group) 
or 
2- 24" W 18 high and 2 different species
 see, see what happens   :Big Grin:  

I suppose I could set up something temporary while I'm working on a more permanent enclosure.

Looking forward to meeting you, Lynn

----------


## Brian

> Brian, i understand where you are coming from, however, when someone is searching this forum for info and you tell them to just google it is kind of counter intuitive of this forum, wouldn't you agree?



Not really, no. For a few reasons:


- the built in search stinks (or I'm lousy at using it compared to google)
- Frog Forum pretty much 'wins' over other forums for listings in google. If the topic exists here and you google it, Frog Forum is generally in the top 3-5, if not the first listing.
- I wouldn't ignore the vast wealth of information out on the internet just because we like it here on Frog Forum.
- You'll notice I also gave a link to a thread on Frog Forum :Stick Out Tongue: 




> That's no way to build the forum, or the hobby for that matter. I always felt the point of a forum like this is to inform, through personal experiences and to help grow the hobby.



Absolutely the forum is to share experiences. That's never going to stop me from looking for information wherever I can find it, and sharing whatever I find useful no matter where it came from. We can discuss stuff here, even if we found it somewhere else.





> Articles, while extremely informative and helpful fall short when it comes to some things. Besides, if you were looking for articles alone, one would go to a dedicated website and not a forum, true?



No need to have one and not the other. Articles form starting points for discussions on recurring topics. I've referred people to John's Gray Tree Frog care article dozens of times AND at the same time tried to contribute to anything not covered in the article that the inquirer was interested in. Articles can form a valuable repository of useful data and draw people into discussion. I probably would never have even bothered registering on Frog Forum if it wasn't for John's care article.





> And please don't forget, sometimes particular topics don't get a lot of activity due to lack of info. If there more diversity of the information alotted, maybe there would be more activity? I.e. lurkers becoming involved members? These are just observations i have picked up along the way in the many forums i belong to. Remember, the forum is only s strong as it's membership.



If you make the space, someone will fill it? I'm just of the opinion that the Do It Yourself stuff fits under the appropriate and already existing categories. I'm not the boss though :Smile:

----------


## bill

> Bill,
> I'm a planning a dart viv. ( proven pair or small group ) 
> Sadly I will not be ready by then. In fact, don't even know what I want yet. 
> I do know I want one on the larger side and that might use the height a bit.
> 
> Probably will get an exo-terra  36" wide 18 or 24 high- that should do it! ( nice for a group) 
> or 
> 2- 24" W 18 high and 2 different species
>  see, see what happens   
> ...


leucomelas will use the height. but i have also had discusions with folk who say their leucs only used the vertical spaces while they were young, but when they became sub adults, they stayed mostly in the teresstrial portion of the enclosures. but as we all know, all froggies are different, just like peoples  :Smile:

----------


## bill

all valid points.  :Smile:  i guess my position on articles vs. forums is that if you don't understand something in an article, that's it. you are kind of screwed. i mean, yes, some articles allow you to comment, but if a question is asked, it rarely is ever answered, or you are directed to the forum (i've seen it even on this forum)  now, put the same info into a post on a forum and people can ask questions that can be answered by not only the op, but other members as well. i always thought that open dialogue is the best way to obtain information. 

oh, and i agree, John and Don's care sheets are top notch!! i have seen quite a few care sheets out there, and theirs simply blows the others away.

----------


## steampunk

Im up for seeing a Do It Yourself section as im currently writing a set of instructions on waterfall construction because there is simply not much information avaliable on it. If there was a Do It Yourself section it would be easy to post my info for people (as im a little confused on where to post the finished product?) lol. 
Maybe make it general, as i've read loads of Do It Yourself forums on enclousres and you can often take ideas from different people, or maybe simply don't think of something if you are specifically looking for a certain species.

That's my two cents lol.

----------

